# What's for Lunch?



## Professionalgirl

I'm trying the new Marie Callender's Vermont Macaroni and Cheese Bowl. I bet it's good!


----------



## Johnny b

Beans 

Well.......Red beans with.....rice, vinegar, maple syrup, cayenne pepper, red curry

in a bowl 
with

some macaroni and baby carrots and a couple table spoons of canned sweetcorn.


----------



## dotty999

I don't do lunch. Prefer a late breakfast then I have more time to spend outdoors


----------



## Cookiegal

Lunch is always a problem for me as I never know what to have. Today I had an apple followed by a Passion Flakie pastry. I often swap the pastry for a caramel toffee pudding. I generally have a banana too but I just bought them this morning and they're aren't ripe enough yet. Sometimes I'll have a grilled cheese or a peanut butter, banana and jam sandwich.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Red beans with


Happy National Eat Your Beans Day John! 🍽

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-eat-your-beans-day-july-3/


----------



## Johnny b

It'll be left over beans for lunch today


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana, two oatmeal cookies and a caramel/toffee pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg salad sandwich and a salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Tina,

How was the Marie Callender's macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel smothered in margarine and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Garden salad


----------



## bassfisher6522

Home made bagel ham/egg/cheese breakfast sandwich for lunch.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> A bagel smothered in margarine and a pudding.


I haven't heard the word margarine for a long time. as I guess more folk are eating healthy low fat spreads as I am and also cholesterol reducing versions too


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I haven't heard the word margarine for a long time. as I guess more folk are eating healthy low fat spreads as I am and also cholesterol reducing versions too


I usually just say butter but it's really margarine. Those other fake spreads have no flavour to them.


----------



## dotty999

We have one called " I can't believe it's not butter" and it's NOT butter


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> We have one called " I can't believe it's not butter" and it's NOT butter


I know we've had that here too but not sure if we still do. The one I use is the grocery brand non-hydrogenated and olive oil based.


----------



## dotty999

I don't like the olive oil based spreads, they seem a tad greasy and just not appealing to my palate


----------



## bassfisher6522

dotty999 said:


> We have one called " I can't believe it's not butter" and it's NOT butter


We used "Country Crock" almost my entire life. We ran out one Sunday morning and ran up to the Dollar General store around the corner. All they had was "I can't believe it's not butter". So we bought it.....and OMG that's all we use now. I still remember the Fabio commercials from the 90's thinking, yah what ever freak


----------



## dotty999

bassfisher6522 said:


> We used "Country Crock" almost my entire life. We ran out one Sunday morning and ran up to the Dollar General store around the corner. All they had was "I can't believe it's not butter". So we bought it.....and OMG that's all we use now. I still remember the Fabio commercials from the 90's thinking, yah what ever freak


You have good taste!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think we can get it here but I'll give it a try if I can find it.


----------



## 2twenty2

.. Becel


----------



## RT

I'm of the Julia Child/Jacques Pepin school when it come to butter...
I just can't imagine Julia giving a chicken a Margarine Massage 

You should look to Alton Brown's episode on Good Eats "The Case for Butter" when it comes to the flavor/health risk balance. Given that you're up for a bit of geeky humor and a dose of science in a 20 min video.

But I'd rather have a pat of butter than a knob of margarine.

No, reverse that, actually...


----------



## dotty999

I would never sink to the depths of using marg!


----------



## RT

I do keep a spreadable on hand (don't alway have have time to soften the butter for toast).... and yup used Country Crock and ICBITB, and that one once called Cholest-Off...
but Land 'O Lakes whipped Butter has far fewer ingredients.


----------



## dotty999

The cholesterol version I use is their buttery flavour which I use every day, even on toast!


----------



## bassfisher6522

As a kid growing up my parents, well my dad was the real butter guy and we all used margarine (thanks Mom). Dads butter stayed in a glass butter container on the kitchen bar.....as I remembered it stayed soft all the time. Back then that was the fad of the early 70's.....a kitchen bar and an outside brick barbecue pit. The good ole days!


----------



## Blu_86

Today I had ramen with an egg dropped in, added some cut cabbage and spiced it up a bit with Franks xtra-hot.


----------



## dotty999

I'm stuffed with cheese on 3 toast!


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana and two swiss roll chocolate cakes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cucumber sandwiches, salt and pepper to taste


----------



## Cookiegal

A grilled cheese sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

🌭 Hot dogs - with cheese, onion, pickle, mustard
🥗 Salad - Romaine lettuce, baby tomatoes, cucumber, Kraft 3 cheese ranch dressing
🍺 Beer, beer and more beer, to beat the heat


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, banana and jam sandwich on whole wheat bread and a pudding.


----------



## dotty999

that's just sooo weird!


----------



## RT

Dotty?
Don't knock it til you've tried it! 👍

Sounds like Karen is having a splurge on the Elvis diet, just without bacon


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> that's just sooo weird!


Well the pudding wasn't in the sandwich. 

Some even go so far as to grill them although I haven't tried that:

https://awhiskandtwowands.com/grilled-peanut-butter-jam-nana-sandwich/


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Well the pudding wasn't in the sandwich.
> 
> Some even go so far as to grill them although I haven't tried that:
> 
> https://awhiskandtwowands.com/grilled-peanut-butter-jam-nana-sandwich/


I feel more than a tad queasy!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Cookiegal said:


> Peanut butter, banana and jam sandwich on whole wheat bread and a pudding.


Try a peanut butter, banana and fluff......trust me!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Cookiegal said:


> Well the pudding wasn't in the sandwich.
> 
> Some even go so far as to grill them although I haven't tried that:
> 
> https://awhiskandtwowands.com/grilled-peanut-butter-jam-nana-sandwich/


I do grilled Banana's......slice long ways in half.....butter them, slap'em on the grill with med/high heat for 1 minute, flip and re butter do 1 more minute and remove. Then plate'em up and add powder sugar and drizzle with your favorite ice cream topping. I prefer strawberry topping. Simple, easy and everyone loves them.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪 Roast beef sandwich
🥗 Salad
🥛 Ice cold milk


----------



## Cookiegal

bassfisher6522 said:


> Try a peanut butter, banana and fluff......trust me!


I've never heard of that. I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Roast beef sandwich
> Salad
> Ice cold milk


Look at your trying to redeem yourself.


----------



## Cookiegal

bassfisher6522 said:


> Then plate'em up and add powder sugar and drizzle with your favorite ice cream topping. I prefer strawberry topping.


I'd drizzle maple syrup on that.


----------



## dotty999

I've flung some potatoes into the microwave and I'm going to top them with tuna and cheese shavings


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Look at your trying to redeem yourself.


🤫 don't tell anyone.


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel......................and a pudding.


----------



## cornemuse

In about an hour, I'm having a tin of latvian sardines.



Cookiegal said:


> Peanut butter, banana and jam sandwich on whole wheat bread and a pudding.


Never tried it with jam or jelly, but I allus toasted the wheat bread & heavy on the butter


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon sandwich
🥗 Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad
🍍 Pineapple spears


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, two crumpets.................and a pudding in a pear tree.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> An apple, two crumpets.................and a pudding in a pear tree.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪Roast beef sandwich
🥗Salad
🥛Glass of milk


----------



## RT

Four and twenty black birds
baked in a pie...

Sorry (it's a scarecrow code)
for left over chicken casserole


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad
Ice cold Heinz garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Air fried chicken
Greek pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

🐔Chicken salad sandwich
🥗Salad


----------



## RT

A rare summer treat for me -
Homegrown, fresh from a friend/relative's garden, still warm from the sun,
thick sliced tomato sandwich.
A generous dollop of mayo, a good sprinkle of Kosher salt, a grind of pepper on just plain ol' white bread.

This year I was gifted with an heirloom variety, dark maroon-ish in color, ugly looking in shape, but with amazing taste...


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
Salmon sandwich
pickled onions, pickles, olives


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Home fries
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪Cucumber sandwich x2
🍺Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

A apple, a banana and a bowl of Cheese Nips crackers.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> An apple, a banana, two oatmeal cookies and a caramel/toffee pudding.


That sounds good Karen <3


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> 🥪Cucumber sandwich x2
> 🍺Beer


Hi 2Tenty2, A cucumber sandwich is different. I will have to try that sometime for lunch.

Today I was curious about a California vegemite sandwich so I researched it and decided to try it. A California Vegemite Sandwich consist of whole grain bread buttered on both sides and fried to make crispy, vegemite sauce, plump large round tomatoes, avocado, salt, pepper and garlic to taste.

First you fry the whole grain bread that is buttered on both sides until it is a crispy and crunchy, and then remove from the pan and onto a plate, and then you add your vegemite sauce to spread and than add your sliced tomatoes evenly on the bread and than add your avocado and than garlic, salt and pepper to garnish and there you have a wholesome and healthy lunch. You can add a slice of cheese as well but its optional. I think it taste great without the cheese.

My husband and I tried it before going to work and both of us enjoyed it and to compliment our rare special we had a glass of apothic red wine.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi 2Tenty2, A cucumber sandwich is different. I will have to try that sometime for lunch.


They are good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish and chips
coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder


----------



## Professionalgirl

I love clam chowder and I use oyster crackers in mine!


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 salad - romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, *yellow**/orange/**red* peppers
🍒 cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish and chips
Coleslaw
Mushy peas
Tomato juice
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Salad
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Today it will be a bagel and a pudding.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Fish and chips
> Coleslaw
> *Mushy peas*
> Tomato juice
> Beer


You sure you're across the tracks and not across the pond?  
mushy peas with fish 'n' chips, that's a Dotty dinner 

(Off topic-
Re: beer and tomato juice.
Not an unheard of thing here. Long time ago, we used to go to an out of town restaurant and wait at the bar. There was a seat there reserved for a daily patron (really nice fellow, LE or Security type), whom we frequently struck up conversation with, remembered us everytime. His libation of choice was beer, side of tomato juice ((might have been BM mix)) so I couldn't help but mention that fond memory of Rus. They put a cushion in his seat at the end of bar, so folks would know - that's Rus' spot.  )


----------



## RT

^ If I may say one more thing I didn't mention in that aside...
Rus was injured in his line of duty, used a cane, was not a bad-ass type like you'd think from ex LE, but a gentle guy that would close the place down, just to safely escort the waitresses to their cars after closing time.
He was, in fact a country gentleman.
Sorry, I miss those times, and that guy.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Cheese burgers - swiss cheese, onion, tomato, pickle, lettuce, mustard
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

A grilled cheese sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> 2 Cheese burgers - swiss cheese, onion, tomato, pickle, lettuce, mustard
> Beer


Not a salad in sight!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Not a salad in sight!


You weren't suppose to notice 🤫


----------



## RT

^Ah! but there was still beer for lunch! 

Waiting on my lunch now, a turkey club ciabatta from the local Mediterranean cafe.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza - pepperoni, olives, mushrooms, cheese
Beer

Going to sit outside on the patio for awhile and eat my pizza and drink my beer


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a half-moon vanilla cake.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich
Salad


----------



## RT

Had a tomato sandwich, some potato chips, some hours ago.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Grilled cheese with bacon
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot dog
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour and a half...................

2 Grilled cheese with bacon (again!)
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana, a Kashi chocolate chip chia bar and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> How was the Marie Callender's macaroni and cheese?


Very good. I enjoyed the texture and flavor.


----------



## 2twenty2

At noon I had

tomato soup
crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Your See-no-evil monkey always looks more like he's mooning us to me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today for lunch I made pasta salad from scratch. This pasta salad consist of green(Spinach flavor), orange (Carrot flavor) and regular white spring noodles, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, peperoni, summer sausage, sharp cheddar cheese cut into cubes and parmesan cheese with italian dressing.








The image above was retrieved from Google Image Search and created by the "Together as a Family" website. https://togetherasfamily.com/easy-italian-pasta-salad/


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪 Steak sandwich
🥗 Salad
🍺 Beer


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> 🥪 Steak sandwich
> 🥗 Salad
> 🍺 Beer


That sounds like a good lunch there 2twenty2. 

My husband and I are having an italian sub and chips without the onions! It still taste great with added dill chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> That sounds like a good lunch there 2twenty2.


 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

🍕Pizza
🍺Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Your See-no-evil monkey always looks more like he's mooning us to me.


😲 I never noticed that till you pointed it out, butt now that it has, I can see that it does 🌕 🌝

Fish-N-Chips
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad you see it too. 

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken sandwich, mustard, lettuce, dill pickle
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana, two chocolate-topped rice cakes and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried egg sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Ham on light rye with swiss cheese
Water with a Beer chaser 😁


----------



## 2twenty2

Beans and wieners
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## valis

benefits of living alone...pastrami sammich with extra onions, extra horseradish and extra mustard...yummy but Ill clear out the room in an hour or so lol


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours........................

Salad
Salmon sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Home fries
Tomato wedges
Garden cocktail


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana and two chocolate-topped rice cakes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-n-chips


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a banana and a 0% blueberry Greek Yogourt.


----------



## valis

tacos baby...extra onions and gackamole


----------



## 2twenty2

Corned beef and cabbage


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪 Corned beef on rye
🥗 Salad - romaine lettuce, olives, tomato, cucumber


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade cream of broccoli soup with wheat crackers, two oatmeal cookies and a pudding.


----------



## flavallee

Spagetti with meat balls and tomato sauce. 

Wearing a light color shirt when eating it is dangerous.


----------



## Cookiegal

flavallee said:


> Wearing a light color shirt when eating it is dangerous.


It easily becomes a polka dot shirt.


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak sub - onions, mushrooms, mozzarella cheese
Airfried fries


----------



## Cookiegal

Not sure yet....thinking about it.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Beans and wieners
> Water


Eh, I think I will pass on these last two for lunch 2Twenty2. I am not crazy about rye or beans.

I am having pasta salad made with tuna, Hellman's Mayo, mustard, a hint of red wine vinegar, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, safe onions locally, chunks of cheddar cheese, feta cheese, and sugar snap peas. I will definitely make sure extra tuna is added. Tuna is the best part of the salad and it taste great with the Hellmans mayo flavor. I love tuna.


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> I love tuna.


If I didn't know better I'd think Dotty999 had created your account.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Not sure yet....thinking about it.


I ended up having three Eggo waffles with maple syrup.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> If I didn't know better I'd think Dotty999 had created your account.


That makes two of us that have something in common.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and Swiss cheese on light rye
Campbells cream of mushroom soup - 3/4 can of skim milk
Tea


----------



## flavallee

My former son-in-law and my oldest grandson brought me a foot-long home-made Cuban sandwich last night.
It's loaded with meat and veggies and is too much to eat at one time, so that'll be my lunch AND dinner today.


----------



## Cookiegal

In a few minutes it's going to be a peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Ham and Swiss cheese on light rye
> Campbells cream of mushroom soup - 3/4 can of skim milk
> Tea


Hi 2Twenty2, I would rather have ham & swiss on regular bread with mustard.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti and meatballs (from yesterday)


----------



## Cookiegal

Went to a restaurant with a friend for the first time since the beginning of the pandemic. It was very nice and we were the only ones inside, everyone else was outside on the terrace. I had an egg, fruit, toast and fried potatoes with coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
mushroom soup


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, part of a banana (they were all too ripe), some Cheese Nips crackers, an oatmeal cookie and a pudding.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today's lunch is Oscar Mayer Pickle Loaf bologna sandwich with mayo and cheese and a side of pizza flavored pringles. Unfortunately I could not locate the correct Bologna image so that one did not get posted.

The Image was retrieved from Google image search and created by an unknown author on http://www.paralleltrade.org/wap/showpro/?M2id52.html


----------



## DakBai

Whatever school provides today! Looks like it's gonna be Bean & Cheese Burrito w/ Salsa for the main meal, with some other options and sides.


----------



## 2twenty2

McDonald's choke and puke😁


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cheeseburger and Knorrs Rice, cheese and Broccoli on the side.

















Both images were retrieved from Google Image Search and Yahoo and created by an Unknown Author.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger
Chicken burger
Water


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Fish burger
> Chicken burger
> Water


That sounds good 2twenty2. I had a tuna salad sandwich for lunch and water.


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, a bowl of fresh strawberries and a flakie pastry.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> An apple, a bowl of fresh strawberries and a flakie pastry.


I love strawberries, especially when topping a strawberry shortcake with whip cream mmmm.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just put a little sugar on them. I'm not fond of the shortcake part of that equation.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> That sounds good 2twenty2. I had a tuna salad sandwich for lunch and water.


It was good


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup, crackers
Water


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Chicken noodle soup, crackers
> Water


I like to make homemade chicken noodle soup with thicker noodles. I don't care much for the kind in a can because it has a metallic taste like the can yuk. Another reason would be that there is hardly any noodles or chicken and it's mostly broth that taste super salty even though you have diluted the soup with a full can of water.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> McDonald's choke and puke😁


Hand over the McDonalds food I will dispose of it for you. I will make sure it is disposed of properly through my fat belly. McDonalds is my favorite fast food.


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel, fresh strawberries and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Garden salad
Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Had an apple and finished off the strawberries followed by two chocolate topped rice cakes.


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter and jam and banana sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Had a late lunch out with a friend - egg, cataloupe, honeydew, watermelon, toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot roast beef sandwich
Peas


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple and a banana.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗Salad
🥪Tuna sandwich
🥛Milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

🐓KFC


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken corn chowder


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil and smoked bacon soup mixed with Leek and potato soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings (mild)
Airfried mini potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable beef soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade vegetable lentil soup, Breton crackers and a vanilla half-moon cake.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Breton crackers


 
That's one of my favorite Canadian things to have with almost anything!
And with tuna salad today, or might have been yesterday,
anyway its all been consumed


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> That's one of my favorite Canadian things to have with almost anything!


And they have so many different kinds to choose from. They are all good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Home style shaved beef
Fried potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and cheese sandwich
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

Butternut squash and *red* pepper soup


----------



## 2twenty2

*A&W*
teen burger
fries
rootbeer


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Macaroni salad
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

😋😋 2 extra large Wonton soup 😋😋 or as I like to say "one ton of soup" 😁
Chinese crackers


----------



## lunarlander

Minced beef marinated with Teriyaki sauce. Mixed with mushrooms. Steamed. Rice on the side.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and cheese, lettuce, mustard on white bread
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Greek pasta salad
Ham sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese and bacon
Butternut squash and *red* pepper soup
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken vegetable soup
Chicken sandwich


----------



## Professionalgirl

Italian Sub and chips from Subway. Subway is running a special. If you buy two you get one free.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Raw Broccoli Florets and Cauliflower dipped in veggie dip and a fruit tray on the side with yogurt dip.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken burger
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Homemade chicken noodle soup - chicken broth, chicken, no-yolk egg noodles, carrots, celery


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich
Bean and bacon soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled beef sandwich
Ketchup
Sweet pickles
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Mushroom soup
Airfried fries
Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Potato and leek soup
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken giblets
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

From the local deli..............

Braised beef and vegetables
Mashed potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Fish burgers - tarter sauce, sliced cheese
Beer


----------



## Professionalgirl

Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup with crushed keebler crackers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken corn chowder
Garlic bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti
Garlic bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday


----------



## Professionalgirl

Four Cheese Mashed potatoes from a pouch with gravy and chunks of beef. Cottage cheese with peaches on the side.


----------



## 2twenty2

Greek pasta salad
Ham


----------



## dotty999

Cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

I see a lot of members posting here like mac and cheese. Here are a couple of recipes to try

*Sweet potato mac-n-cheese*


 1 450g package pasta
 2 large sweet potatoes, peeled and small diced
 2 carrots, peeled and small diced
 3 cups whole milk
 ½ tsp garlic powder
 4 oz (½ package) cream cheese, room temperature
 Kosher salt (to taste)
 1 cup grated mild cheddar

Cook pasta slightly under cooked. Drain, rinse under cold water, pour onto oiled baking sheet and toss with additional oil to prevent sticking.
Preheat oven to 400F. In a large saucepan with a lid, combine the sweet potatoes, carrots, milk, garlic powder and salt. Bring to a low boil, reduce heat to a simmer and cover. Cook until vegetables are soft, 12-15 minutes.
Combine in a blender with the softened cream cheese and blend until smooth. Thin out with additional milk if needed. Season sauce to taste, toss with pasta in a 9 x 13" baking dish.
Top with grated cheese and bake until bubbling and cheese is melted, 12-15 minutes. Serve with a green salad.

**********************************************************************************************************

*Vegan dairy free mac-n-cheese*


 1 cup yellow potatoes, peeled & diced
 ½ cup carrots, peeled & diced
 1 cup boiled veggie water (from boiling the vegetables in step 2)
 ½ yellow onion, chopped
 ½ cup coconut milk
 2 tbsp lemon juice
 2 tbsp nutritional yeast
 ⅓ cup raw cashews
 1 tsp mineral salt (or kosher salt or pink Himalayan sea salt)
 Pinch of garlic powder
 3 cups dried macaroni
 Breadcrumb topping
 Crushed chili flakes
 Cracked black pepper

Cook the macaroni, drain, and set aside.
Boil the potatoes, carrots, and onions and once cooked, add them to the blender, as well as 1 cup of the water you cooked them in.
Next, add your coconut milk, lemon juice, nutritional yeast, cashews, salt, and garlic powder. Blend it all up until smooth and creamy.
Add your cooked macaroni to an oven-safe dish, and pour the cheese sauce over the noodles.
Top your mac n' cheese with some breadcrumbs, chili flakes, and black pepper.
Stick the whole thing in the oven, and broil on high for 5 to 8 minutes, until the top is nice and crispy.


----------



## 2twenty2

A&W teen burger, fries, bottle water


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC
Salad
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese with bacon
Cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Garden salad 😲🥴 😁


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Coleslaw
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese
Cream of mushroom soup
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's oganic lentil soup with some Breton crackers.










Johnny if you're reading, this soup is delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Beyond Meat burger, cheese, tomato, onion, pickle, mustard
Salad
Water

Note: Beyond Meat burger pattie contains a whopping 19g of fat! So much for plant based. I thought it would be so much less.


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio deluxe rising crust pizza
I added bacon.
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

A banana and a Passion Flakie pastry.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried left over spaghetti
Garlic bread
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil and smoked bacon soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Salad


----------



## User55555555587

Leftover spaghetti


----------



## Professionalgirl

dotty999 said:


> Cheese on toast


Hi Dottie, My husband told me his dad would make toast and apply Imperial butter with cheese and call it a toasted cheese sandwich. I decided to try it and I thought it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Airfried chicken wings
> Salad


Chicken wings sound delicious. I like ordering sweet and sour chicken wings from the nearby bar and it was so good I am literally hooked on them. They are a bit pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today i'm having Grilled Chicken and bacon sub with ranch dressing. My husband picked out our lunch today.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC because I'm extremely lazy today. 

Hey wait a minute I'm like that all the time.


----------



## Professionalgirl

It was nice to have lunch with my hubby today before he went to work.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tater tots
Porkchop
Apple
Water


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am having leftover chicken bacon sub. I don't care much for it. My husband picked it out all the time and it never taste right.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, beef broth, potatoes, barley, carrots, peas, celery, onion


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, beef broth, potatoes, barley, carrots, peas, celery, onion


That sounds good 2Twenty2. I enjoy beef vegetable soup as well as making my own roast beef with carrots onions and potatoes with Hellman's Mayo on bread to go with the meal. It gives it a good flavor.


----------



## Cookiegal

Another chopped egg sandwich. I made enough for two and had the first one yesterday.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Another chopped egg sandwich. I made enough for two and had the first one yesterday.


I enjoy egg sandwiches, especially when I make my own Egg Salad. I like Hellman's Mayo on my egg salad sandwiches.😋


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today for lunch is just plain Stoffers Mac-N-Cheese. That taste good all by itself with no side dishes and it's one of my favorites. <3


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am having leftovers and I made a sandwich out of pork chops between two slices of butter bread with mashed potatoes and gravy on the side. 

I will be doing my weekly clean out of the fridge today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Kraft dinner (mac-n-cheese)
2 Wieners
Ketchup
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio deluxe pizza 🍕🍕🍕🍕
3 Beer 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## 2twenty2

Lasagna (not home made. store bought. )


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich
Salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Ham sandwich
> Salad


That sounds good 2Twenty2. Ham Salad is one my favorites.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> That sounds good 2Twenty2. Ham Salad is one my favorites.


I like ham so much I could eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner

Ham on light rye
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and potato chips and onion dip 😲


----------



## 2twenty2

Deep dish chicken pie
Garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, two oatmeal cookies and a chocoate/vanilla pudding.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ordering Sushi from SushiVan for lunch - Thought to try out local sushi.  Will send pic.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot dogs
Salad
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Fresh raspberries and blueberries and a tapioca pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Tater tots
Fish
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel with fresh raspberries and blueberries.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lunch today is going to be.........

🐓Homemade chicken noodle soup
🐓Chicken salad sandwich
🐓Chicken pot pie

If you hear any clucking later on that will probably be me


----------



## Cookiegal

Talk about a chicken overdose.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fresh raspberries, blueberries and a half-moon vanilla cake.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cluck soup
Cluck crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

🍕 6 slices of my world famous garlic bread pizza - pizza sauce, mushrooms, olives, bacon, pepperoni, cheese.
🍺 Beer

( 🌎 🌍 🌏 World Famous > people from all over the world have probably read my post of garlic bread pizza😋 at one time or another.   )


----------



## Shellae

Spinach salad...Black bean soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich on light rye, swiss cheese
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Silk dark chocolate almond


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade vegetable beef soup


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ ribs leftover from yesterday
Chicken noodle soup
😀


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges
Apple


----------



## Cookiegal

Apple, banana, raspberries, blueberries and Dr. Oetker chocolate mousse.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil soup
Crackers
Tea


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC
Granny Smith apple wedges (8) and cream cheese


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel, raspberries and blueberries.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Steak
Egg whites
Tomato wedges


----------



## Cookiegal

An apple, blueberries and a flakie pastry.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Leftover Lazy Spaghetti and a salad on the side.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup - chicken, chicken broth, no yolk egg noodles, celery.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm having leftovers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil and smoked bacon soup
Whole wheat english muffin


----------



## Professionalgirl

I had Pink Salmon from a can for lunch. It was delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger - fish patty, tarter sauce, cheese
Small salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken burger - chicken patty, mayonnaise, cheese, lettuce.
V8 vegetable juice


----------



## Cookiegal

Campbell's chicken noodle soup, whole wheat crackers, raspeberries and blueberries and a chocolate/vanilla pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Grilled cheese - garlic bread and swiss cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish
Airfried fries
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Kraft dinner
Ham
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Large bowl of chicken noodle soup


----------



## qwertyuiop69

The schools lunch


----------



## Akire2021

i dont eat lunch. more like brunch at 11-1 and then off to work and then i eat dinner around 7 and hefty snack after 9pm.


----------



## 2twenty2

From the local deli..............

Chicken
Scalloped potatoes
Onion rings


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil and smoked bacon soup
Salmon salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Grilled cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese (swiss)
Airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham on lite rye
Swiss cheese
Mustard
Lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried egg sandwich
Tomato wedges
Cucumber spears


----------



## Shellae

greens salad (argula, spinach, artichoke hearts, olives, cukes, egg slices) with olive oil and lemon, cornbread.


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatball sub - angus meatballs, fried onions, spaghetti sauce, mozzarella cheese


----------



## Professionalgirl

Steak Salad with various seasonings over lettuce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza
Wings
Salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Pizza
> Wings
> Salad


Hi 2twenty2, I think I will have the same today for lunch except the wings. I do enjoy wings from our nearby bar since they are good quality. My favorite is the Sweet and Sour and ranch. They have both wet and dry ranch and I enjoy both. My husband also enjoys ranch wings. They are our favorite. I am not in the mood for wings today but I am craving pizza.

My husband enjoys bacon and sausage on his pizza and I enjoy bell pepper, onion and mushrooms on mine.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## Professionalgirl

Mega bowl that consist of Buffalo chicken with macaroni and cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti
2 Bacon wrapped beef medallions
Garlic bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made beef vegetable soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg whites
Bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## Shellae

Green salad with apples, cheese, artichoke hearts, red peppers, walnuts, and olives...olive oil and lemon dressing. Apple cranberry tea.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deep dish chicken pie


----------



## 2twenty2

Tater tots
Calamari
🥗Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese
Airfried fries


----------



## Professionalgirl

Chicken, corn mashed potatoes and gravy mix mega bowl since I ate lunch by myself and my husband is at work today.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Pecan Smoked Chicken Wings dipped in Ranch Dressing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## Professionalgirl

All American sub with Italian dressing, ham, American Cheese, lettuce, tomato, dill chips and sweet Vidalia onion.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Ham and swiss sub with mustard.


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak sub with onions, mushrooms, cheese
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich with Swiss cheese
Salad
Garden Cocktail


----------



## Professionalgirl

Just a Stouffers TV dinner with Salisbury Steak and Macaroni and cheese since my husband is at work.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken pot pie
Couple slices of bread and butter


----------



## Professionalgirl

buffalo chicken and macaroni and cheese mega bowl and a slice of Italian bread and butter.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese
Airfried fries


----------



## cwwozniak

Vegetable eggroll
Orange chicken over rice


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger - extra lean ground beef, no fat cheese, lettuce, pickle, mustard, tomato
Airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger - cheese, onion, tomato, pickle, mustard
Airfried tater tots


----------



## 2twenty2

Tomato soup
Crackers
Salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

Ham and Swiss sandwich and a side of chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese omelet
Bacon
Garden cocktail


----------



## renegade600

quarter pounder deluxe and sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Hot dogs - onions, mustard, green relish
Airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over lasagna 
Italian sausage


----------



## RT

Dark, dank, damp, chilly washout of a day...
perfect for being a TV couch potato.
So a grilled cheese sandwich with vegetable soup. 

But wishing for Alphabet soup...wondering if it's even still made?
Used to try and eat that in alphabetical order, 'til i wondered if the "C" was just a broken Q, G or O.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> But wishing for Alphabet soup...wondering if it's even still made?


Funny you should mention that, I just had this for lunch:

https://www.amys.com/our-foods/organic-alphabet-soup


----------



## RT

Now I'm jealous!
I bet you didn't count your Ps and Qs


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm picking at leftovers after cleaning the fridge. I had boneless chicken bites and a little spaghetti, a little can of V8 Juice and a little Yogurt and a piece of steak and a little of this and that. I was hungry and feel like Mrs. Piggy today!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I bet you didn't count your Ps and Qs


Nope.


----------



## Cookiegal

BTW Amy's Kitchen soups are delicioius, especially the lentil soup and the Vegetable barley.


----------



## RT

We have some Amy's brand stuff around here too, liked what I've tried.
Veg Barley sounds rather good.
In the US, Campbell's was in every Mom's pantry, the go to soup for kids.
Cute heavily advertised cartoon kids known well.

So, for nostalgia's sake, I'll one up ya on the comfort/time machine thing...
I had my soup in this cup 
Not my pic, but it is the very same my cup o' the day


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg whites
Bacon
Tomato wedges
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade vegetable beef soup
Buttered premium plus crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's Kitchen vegetable barley soup with Breton crackers.

A chocolate wafer cookie and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cream of mushroom soup
Premium plus crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Heinz Beans British style
Toast


----------



## renegade600

quarter pounder with bacon and sweet tea. was supposed to be a quarter pounder deluxe but McDonalds got my order wrong and I was several miles out of town before noticing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried egg sandwich
cucumber wedges
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham & cheese on light rye, mustard, lettuce
Salad > romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, olives
Kraft 3 cheese ranch dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

Stuffed peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

Mac-N-Cheese
Wieners


----------



## flavallee

BBQ beans mixed in with BBQ pulled pork 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Beef vegetable soup
Buttered crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

🌭 Hot dogs - onion, mustard, ketchup
🥗 Salad

😋


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Fish
Salad


----------



## renegade600

couple of chicken tenders and lemonade.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle vegetable soup


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a chocolate/vanilla pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

McDonald's big mac meal (up sized 😲 )


----------



## 2twenty2

Sausage on a bun with cheese, onions, mustard 😋
Beer 🍺🍺


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Grilled cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and cheese sandwich
Banana smoothie


----------



## 2twenty2

Wieners
Potato salad
Pickles
Olives


----------



## HOBOcs

Left over Irish Stew - Lamb, turnip, carrots & of course Potatoes (from St Pat's dinner)


----------



## renegade600

chicken on a stick and sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> *chicken on a stick* and sweet tea


Reminded me of Jeff Dunham's jose jalapeno on a stick


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Reminded me of Jeff Dunham's jose jalapeno on a stick


I absolutely love Jeff but that was the most annoying routine, in my opinion.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I absolutely love Jeff but that was the most annoying routine, in my opinion.


Yep, some of his act is annoying but overall that man and his puppets are hilarious


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> overall that man and his puppets are hilarious


I agree.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I agree.


Netflix and Amazon Prime have some of his shows. In fact I just finished watching them a couple of days ago. I haven't laughed like that in awhile.


----------



## renegade600

fatty ribeye with backyard grill potato steamer and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Garden cocktail
Blueberry milk shake


----------



## renegade600

spicy fried chicken patties and wild rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC
Beer


----------



## Professionalgirl

Ruben sandwich without the rye. I substituted rye for whole wheat since my husband and I do not like the taste of rye bread. I will be eating lunch alone today. I will make my husband a Ruben sandwich later for a snack after supper but not too close to bedtime. I do not want my poor husband suffering from severe indigestion.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> How was the Marie Callender's macaroni and cheese?


Sorry Karen. I just now noticed your post. The Marie colanders Macaroni and Cheese is not bad. It taste pretty good.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today I had a veggie tray with ranch dip on the side.

I tried a Marketside roast beef and a philly cheese steak sub recently and it tasted spoiled so I threw them out! I wonder if these subs are kept at adequate temperatures? I purchased these subs from Walmart.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tomato soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## renegade600

two quarter pounders and a large sweet tea.

Though the burgers tastes like cardboard, it is hard to beat mcdonalds sweet tea.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade >
Fish and beer batter
Airfried fries
Coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti
Garlic bread
Wine


----------



## renegade600

two pieces of fish from a convenience store and kiwi Strawberry drink. Was not that hungry.


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Maple peameal bacon
Tomato wedges
Chocolate milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger
Airfried fries
Salad
Beer
Chocolate milk


----------



## Cookiegal

Out of beer Knuck?


----------



## Cookiegal

Chopped egg sandwich, one chocolate covered wafer biscuit and a chocolate/vanilla pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Out of beer Knuck?


🤐 shhhhhh don't tell no one 😆


----------



## Cookiegal

I won't. It will be our little secret.


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese omelette, bacon, strawberry milk.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings from local deli
Coleslaw from local deli
Airfried fries


----------



## renegade600

Chicken Alfredo and garlic bread from a local pizza place.


----------



## 2twenty2

Potato chips
Onion dip
Cheezies
Peanuts
Beer


----------



## renegade600

bake beans
hot dogs
potato salad
sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham on light rye, swiss cheese, mustard, lettuce
Olives and pickles on the side
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's vegetable barley soup, Breton crackers, 1 chocolate covered wafer biscuit, chocolate/vanilla pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍔 🍔 Cheese burger - swiss cheese, tomato, onion, mustard, lettuce, pickle
🍟 Airfried fries
Beer🍺🍺


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese


----------



## flavallee

I'm having BBQ pulled pork and beans for lunch. 😋
No Easter lunch with others this year, thanks to COVID.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Chicken strips
Plum sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

This and that. I had an apple, a banana, some veggie crisps, a chocolate covered rice cake and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

Garden Salad and sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Corned beef on rye
Olives
Beer


----------



## renegade600

fried shrimp
brown/wild rice
peas


----------



## 2twenty2

Late lunch. Got my first covid-19 shot today. Pfizer. 

Rack of bbq ribs
Potato wedges
Greek salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers

After having that I was still hungry so..................................

Roast beef sandwich
salad


----------



## renegade600

ham sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

🐓 KFC
🍺🍺


----------



## Cookiegal

Yesterday I had homemade vegetable soup and a maple Flakie pastry.

Today it was a chopped egg sandwich and two chocolate-covered water biscuits.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

🌭 2 hotdogs
🥗 Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Chili dogs
Beer


----------



## renegade600

marie callender beef pot pie


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich
Potato salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Salad
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Big Mac meal


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a chocolate pudding.


----------



## cwwozniak

Homemade chili with beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Tomato soup
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

🍕 Pizza
🍺 Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Fish Burgers
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings
Steak sub
Pizza
Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, banana and jam sandwich on whole wheat bread and a chocolate pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## 2twenty2

Beans and wieners


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Chopped egg sandwich with two chocolate covered oatmeal cookies.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and swiss cheese sandwich
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna salad sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish
Airfried fries
Coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Lentil soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Won ton soup from local doughnut shop 😋 owned and operated by an Asian couple (best won ton soup anywhere!) Lineups for their won ton soup can sometimes extend a couple of blocks.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken salad sandwich
Silk dark chocolate almond


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
airfried fries
coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham, cheese, lettuce sandwich
vegetable cocktail


----------



## Cookiegal

Left over Kraft Dinner and a chocolate pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and mozzarella cheese sandwich
Cheezies
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Chopped egg sandwich.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich > cheese, lettuce, dill pickle, mustard
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade spicy won ton soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Burger King impossible burger ( I asked if it was possible to order an impossible burger meal 😀 )
Fries
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Grilled cheese sandwich and chocolate pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon salad sandwich
Won ton soup


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti and meatballs
garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

A bowl of raspberries and two chocolate-covered rice cakes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese puffs
Pepperoni
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham & cheese sandwich
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Airfried chicken wings
Budweiser zero


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ chicken from local deli
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried sweet potato crinkle cut fries
Leftover chicken wings
Coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-n-chips
Coleslaw


----------



## dotty999

I don't do lunch, I prefer a late breakfast


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> I don't do lunch, I prefer a late breakfast


We call that over here "Brunch" (late breakfast / early lunch)

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-n-chips
Coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

jumbo shrimp
airfried fries
coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Cucumber sandwich salt and pepper to taste
Toasted tomato sandwich and mayo
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Caesar salad
Red Peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

fried egg sandwiches
cucumber


----------



## dotty999

we had fish, chips and mushy peas which we enjoyed alfresco as it was a warm day and people watching was quite interesting whilst sitting outside of the fish bar


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried fries
Dry rub Buffalo style Chicken wings
3 colour coleslaw - green cabbage, red cabbage, carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich and a chocolate pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham sandwich - mustard, lettuce
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Toasted BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

garlic bread pizza
airfried chicken wings
beer


----------



## renegade600

Blacken chicken strips and garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Colossal shrimp
Seafood sauce
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza
Caesar salad
Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese and bacon
Mug of chicken and vegetable broth


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and swiss cheese on light rye
Mug of chicken and vegetable broth


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Peaut butter and jam sandwich and a chocolate pudding. Out of bananas.


----------



## 2twenty2

cucumber sandwich
salad


----------



## renegade600

lean cuisine chicken enchilada bowl
bowl of strawberrys and grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Sandwiches
Potato salad
Deviled eggs
Pickles / celery / tomato wedges
Cheese
Beer / water / pop / juice


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese omelette


----------



## renegade600

couple of charcoal grilled hamburger patties with hot pepper cheese and all the trimmings. Just no buns.
sweet potato fries
bowl of grapes


----------



## Shellae

Not much for lunch today...some sardines and crackers, and raspberry lemonade.


----------



## renegade600

tuna salad and purple grapes


----------



## Shellae

Leftovers...homemade veggie bean soup, some link sausages, garlic toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cucumber sandwich
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Cucumber sandwich
> Vegetable cocktail


without 🍕 and 🍺?


----------



## valis

RT said:


> without 🍕 and 🍺?


That's dinner. Duh.


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Mini tomatoes
Cucumber


----------



## renegade600

Mac and cheese with corn mixed in it
a couple of charcoal grilled burger patties

killed my a1c today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
Salad


----------



## mohittomar13

KFC's veg. rice bowl.


----------



## 2twenty2

Habitat pea soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder


----------



## Cookiegal

I just had Aylmer's vegetable soup with some crackers and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese
Airfried fries


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter and banana and jam sandwich on whole wheat bread.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Breton cheese crackers, a chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

pepperoni, cheese sticks, olives, dill pickles, pickled onions, crackers
budweiser zero


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

toasted salmon sandwich
salad
water


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Ham and cheese on light rye
Habitat pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings
Pickles
Olives


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

chinese takeout


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese
Cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable stir airfried - red peppers, yellow peppers, orange peppers, cremini mushrooms, onion, carrots
Airfried chicken wings


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and cheese on light rye
Potato salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Lipton's Chicken Noodle soup, saltine crackers and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

BLT and mayo on garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

spaghetti with hot pepper cheese melted across the top


----------



## jcritical

Eggrolls


----------



## 2twenty2

Big Mac
Large Fries
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

British style beans
Ham


----------



## 2twenty2

Pea soup with ham
Crackers


----------



## flavallee

Garden salad mixed in with BBQ pulled pork. 😋


----------



## HOBOcs

Tis the season... fresh soft white bread sandwich - field Tomato, Bacon and Lettuce and loads of mayo and crack pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


After that I was still hungry so I had a fish burger.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 fish burgers
salad


----------



## renegade600

Chicken Picatta with angle noodles and capers. Vegetable medley


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti
Garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

A banana, cheese nips crackers and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

burger in a wrap.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
Salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Toaster oven fries
Toaster oven pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

Big Mac
Large Fries
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

scrambled egg whites
ham
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

cream of mushroom soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

was on the road so stopped to get gas and picked up a chicken on a stick.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken sandwich


----------



## renegade600

mac and cheese with corn, hamburger patty topped with cheddar cheese. green pepper and cucumber slices.


----------



## 2twenty2

fish burger - cheese, tartar sauce
airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey pie


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
airfried fries
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

2 dozen Chicken wings 😁
Three cheese ranch dressing
Carrot sticks
Celery sticks
3 Bud zero


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken pie
bread and butter


----------



## renegade600

cheese burger...


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable beef soup
Crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham sandwich and a chocolate/caramel pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-n-chips
Coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic toast


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic toast
Bud Zero


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken sandwich with lettuce and mayo
Salad


----------



## renegade600

just a simple cheeseburger.


----------



## 2twenty2

delissio singles meat lovers pizza
6 chicken wings
celery
three cheese dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

helped the son move to new house so..............................

we had pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

In a little while.......................

chicken noodle soup
Tylenol Extra strength


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried fries
shrimp
seafood sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Cream of mushroom soup
Grilled cheese


----------



## renegade600

Pigged out today, hate to see what my next a1c test will be just because of this meal. Too lazy to get out of the recliner to fix something so I ordered from Papa Johns. 

Parm Crust Philly CheeseSteak Papadia
Bacon Jalapeno Popper Rolls
Unsweeten Green Tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Heinz British style beans and I added bacon
Garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

whopper with cheese
small unsweeten tea

over nine bucks for that - just too expensive...guess I will only get it on special occasions from now on.


----------



## renegade600

chicken on a stick. 
water


----------



## 2twenty2

chinese take out


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Lipton's Chicken Noodle soup with saltines a chocolate covered wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

kraft dinner
wieners
ketchup


----------



## renegade600

grilled veggie kabob
grilled round steak
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

In a little while.......................

egg salad sandwich
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

pulled pork
mash potatoes
garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

lipton chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

leftovers
couple of grilled hamburger patties
grilled veggie kabob
chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna sandwich
salad

Change of plans

grilled roast beef with cheese


----------



## renegade600

pulled pork with bbq sauce over brown rice
veggie kabob


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon drizzled with maple syrup with carrots, turnips, zucchini, broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## 2twenty2

lipton chicken noodle soup
chicken sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Baked salmon drizzled with maple syrup with carrots, turnips, zucchini, broccoli and cauliflower.


Sorry that should have been in the dinner thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

Today it was homemade vegetable soup with crackers and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese and bacon
Corn twists


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken sandwich
salad


----------



## renegade600

spicy buffalo wings
waffle sweet potato fries


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese on light rye
bean and bacon soup


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Delissio singles 3 cheese pizzas - added olives, bacon, onion
Bud zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham sandwich and a cholcate covered wafer biscuit.


----------



## renegade600

couple of hamburger patties fixed up like they would be if on a bun.


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> couple of hamburger patties fixed up like they would be if on a bun.


So an all dressed non-hamburger?  Sounds good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

So far a bowl of Breton cheese crackers, probably followed by a chocolate covered wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

nothing but leftovers
pulled pork
brown rice
mixed veggies
vanilla pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

breaded shrimp
green beans
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Toast and wowbutter
Milk


----------



## renegade600

cajun chicken wings
applesauce

almost did not have lunch today - aws was down and I have absolutely no idea as to how to use the airfryer manually. the same with the smart oven. guess I need to pull out the manuals and start studying for the next outage if I want to eat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna sandwich
salad


----------



## renegade600

was on the road so --
a slice of pepperoni pizza
lipton citrus green tea


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> chicken noodle soup


Ditto with crackers and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Ditto with crackers and a pudding.


I'm having chicken noodle soup again. 😁


----------



## renegade600

Was on the road so had a personal pan Godfathers pizza that had sausage, pepperoni, jalapenos, and who knows what else on it.


----------



## renegade600

marie callender beef pot pie


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> marie callender beef pot pie


Have you had them before? I was wondering if they're any good and have been wanting to try them.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger - cheese, mayo
Chicken burger - cheese, dill pickle, mayo
Salad


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> Have you had them before? I was wondering if they're any good and have been wanting to try them.


Eat them all the time. They actually have meat in them and not just one or two pieces. Only pot pies I buy ;-)


----------



## renegade600

Garden Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> Eat them all the time. They actually have meat in them and not just one or two pieces. Only pot pies I buy ;-)


Good to know. I'm going to try to find a recipe that I like to make my own but in the meantime I will give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Aylmer's vegetable soup, crackers, Mott's apple sauce cup and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg muckmuffin but not at muckdonalds


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

beef vegetable soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken and mayo sandwich
red pepper/orange pepper/yellow pepper


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

omelet
bacon
tomato


----------



## renegade600

chicken on a stick


----------



## renegade600

pulled pork on wheat thin sandwich buns.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chopped egg sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

tuna salad on wheat thin sandwich bun


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese on wheat sandwich thin bun
applesauce
hot dark chocolate (Kcup)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> beef vegetable soup
> crackers


I've been craving a good beef veg soup for a while, for breakfast, lunch and/or dinner, bur unwilling/unable to make it myself.
The farm stand down the road makes a stew that's not bad.
(love the broth, tastes home made)


----------



## 2twenty2

*Merry* *Christmas* 🎄🎅

Chicken noodle soup
Crackers


----------



## renegade600

ribeye steak
bake sweet potato
dressing
grilled veggie kabob
fresh veggies


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried egg and bacon sandwich
Cucumber


----------



## renegade600

stopped by a Mexican Place and got Nachos Chuy

Steak, chicken, shrimp, chorizo, with onions and bell peppers over a bed of rice and cheese sauce over it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, carrots, potatoes, celery, barley
Crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

a couple of spicy fried chicken thighs
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Chinese takeout (Mandarin) - Dinner for 5


----------



## renegade600

spaghetti 
green beans
applesauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Aylmer's vegetable soup, crackers, blueberries and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
habitat pea soup


----------



## renegade600

pork loin
brown rice
peas


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Cream of celery soup, crackers, apple sauce and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a little while......................

grilled cheese
airfried fries
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Breton cheese crackers, a chocolate-covered wafter biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## fieldhand1

2twenty2 said:


> Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, carrots, potatoes, celery, barley
> Crackers


With butter bread! It's 13 degrees and it goes down good.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes
kielbasas


----------



## renegade600

cheese burger on multigrain sandwich thin bun
sweet peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

Yesterday...................................
fish burger


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich
v8


----------



## renegade600

garden salad with fajita spiced chopped chicken
fresh strawberries


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese burger
salad


----------



## cornemuse

Today, it'll be Latvian sardines!


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger on whole grain sandwich thin


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
bud zero


----------



## renegade600

air fried stuff peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade vegetable beef soup


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna salad sandwich
pickles
olives


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
crackers
cheese stick


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

fish burger with cheese and mayo
salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic toast


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable beef soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
chicken wings


----------



## renegade600

buffalo chicken wings and sweet potato fries


----------



## 2twenty2

chinese dinner for 5 take out


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich
cucumber spears


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup
salad


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

🐷Pork rinds
🥨Pretzels
🥜Peanuts
🍺Bud zero


----------



## 2twenty2

Waffles
blueberries


----------



## renegade600

breaded shrimp, brown rice and mix veggies


----------



## 2twenty2

cream of mushroom soup
grilled cheese and bacon


----------



## RT

There's never enough gravy...

From a fast food franchise,
Country Fried Steak, mashed potatoes and green beans...

Really meant to post this this to the Dinner thread, but since I had it for Breakfast, thought I'd split the difference


----------



## renegade600

beef strips, wild rice and sweet peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## 2twenty2

fried egg sandwich
cucumber spears
three cheese dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 2hrs. ------------

baked beans
garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger on whole wheat buns. cucumber slices


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken, asparagus, wild rice, fresh strawberries


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna salad sandwich
pickles
olives


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable soup


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq pork steak, brown rice, slice cucumbers and green peppers


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried shrimp, sweet potato fries, cherry tomatoes, chocolate pudding cups.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried mixed vegetables


----------



## renegade600

roast beef and gravy with mash potatoes, cherry tomatoes and chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef sandwich


----------



## renegade600

Went to perkins for lunch and felt like a breakfast. ham, cheese, onion, pepper omelette, sausage links, hash browns, and wheat toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg salad sandwich
v8


----------



## renegade600

got me a nice pig salad and a grill cheese sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup
airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

mini sweet peppers
cheese


----------



## renegade600

bbq pork, apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

won ton soup


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> homemade chicken noodle soup
> crackers


Would love to have your recipe for that...
Our Grandmas were right in that chicken soup will cure what ails ya...

So my recipe is my Grandma told my Dad to fetch a chicken....
so Dad told me to hold it steady...
and then things went on from there...
or off from there...and somehow ended up yummy roasted with carrot and onions and next day tasty soup 👣


----------



## Tildy

A slice of quiche lorraine made by my next door neighbour with two of her homemade choc chip cookies....😋


----------



## renegade600

Spaghetti, applesauce


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> A slice of quiche lorraine made by my next door neighbour with two of her homemade choc chip cookies....😋


I'll be moving to that neighborhood soon, Maureen... because real scarecrows DO eat quiche...
and because it reminds me of the good neighbors I grew up with


----------



## renegade600

whopper with cheese and small tea. The price was a whopper too. Cannot get over how high whoppers are even comparing what they were a year ago.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Would love to have your recipe for that...
> Our Grandmas were right in that chicken soup will cure what ails ya...
> 
> So my recipe is my Grandma told my Dad to fetch a chicken....
> so Dad told me to hold it steady...
> and then things went on from there...
> or off from there...and somehow ended up yummy roasted with carrot and onions and next day tasty soup 👣


Warning! Not responsible for end result! 













































Well here it is buddy. 4 boneless/skinless chicken thighs. 1 or 2 campbells chicken broth. 1 package baby carrots. Half or all of onion depending on size. Parsley. The egg noodles about 1 or 2 cups I partially cook separately in salted water then drain and add to rest of soup. The ingredient measurements are dependent upon how much I want to make.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade vegetable beef soup


----------



## renegade600

bbq ham, cucumber slices, sweet peppers, and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## renegade600

air fried ribeye steak, yam patties and salad


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> air fried ribeye steak


Does it come out nice and tender?


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> Does it come out nice and tender?


yep it does. It cooks a lot like an outdoor grill but without the charcoal flavor


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks. I've been thinking of getting one and was wondering about that.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks. I've been thinking of getting one and was wondering about that.


Get one, I doubt you would regret it


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## 2twenty2

Tuna salad sandwich
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausage on a bun, cheese, onions, mustard


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese omelette, couple of slices of sausage, applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

chili
garlic bread toast


----------



## renegade600

fried eggs and sausage links, yep breakfast for lunch again


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle


----------



## renegade600

Went to Huddlehouse and got patty melt, sweet potato fries, salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef sandwich


----------



## renegade600

sliced jalapeno cheddar sausage on veggie herb sandwich thins


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

I think I'm going order some KFC and sit back and relax as I have been working way too hard


----------



## Cookiegal

Several graham crackers, slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, a banana and two puddings.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and swiss cheese on light rye


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken burger
Salad


----------



## renegade600

black beans, turnip greens, blacken chicken and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

cabbage rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

hard boiled eggs
mini sweet pepers


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## renegade600

triple meat personal pan pizza from Godfathers Pizza


----------



## renegade600

air fried shrimp, wild rice, sweet peppers and applesauce

at least this time I remembered to peel the shrimp before air frying


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftover chinese food


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
v8


----------



## renegade600

Parmesan Crusted Tilapia, mixed veggies


----------



## renegade600

shredded beef in bbq sauce, brown rice, corn and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

beans and wieners


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> beans and wieners


Well ya have more beans than weenies, but ya got protein and fiber, hopefully in a tasty sauce.
I feel like my pantry is empty without them on hand


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic bread toast


----------



## renegade600

went to Perkins for lunch. got steak and pepper skillet and coconut creme pie.


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> Well ya have more beans than weenies, but ya got protein and fiber, hopefully in a tasty sauce.
> I feel like my pantry is empty without them on hand


May have more beans than weenies but the weenies are bigger.


----------



## renegade600

Parmesan Crusted Philly Cheesesteak Papadia from Papa Johns


----------



## renegade600

blacken cornish hen with garlic, mixed vegetables and orange parfait jello


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone
fries
caesar salad


----------



## 2twenty2

shepherds pie


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef sandwich


----------



## renegade600

hashbrown casserole using hot pepper cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
salad


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger, sweet potato waffle fries


----------



## renegade600

buffalo hot wings and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad


----------



## renegade600

shredded bbq beef over mashed potatoes, spinach and applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken wings
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with melted cheddar cheese,spinach and applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours...........

leftover chinese food


----------



## renegade600

was on the road so just a couple of Chesters spicy chicken thighs - so good...


----------



## renegade600

mesquite chicken breast, baked zucchini slices, small salad and applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger with all the toppings just without the buns.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken strips, sweet potato fries, bake zucchini strips


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried fries, ketchup, vinegar ,salt
fish burger, cheese, mayo


----------



## renegade600

Parmesan Crusted Tilapia Fillets with Brussels Sprouts


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna salad sandwich
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

meatloaf and garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Feelin real lazy today so...............

Ordering enough chinese food for lunch and dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken sandwich
Garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Some cantaloupe and honeydew, a bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich
chicken noodle soup


----------



## 2twenty2

🍦Ice cream
🎂Chocolate cake
🍺🍾🍹Adult beverages
and the best part lots of 🎁 🎁 🎁 🎁
and the company of 👪
😁


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot dog
Hamburg
Potato salad
2 Bud zero


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

left over chili


----------



## renegade600

on the road so just a Godfathers Hot Stuff small pizza.


----------



## renegade600

Healthy Choice BBQ Seasoned Steak with Potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, a bagel, a chocolate wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty topped with sauteed onions and melted cheddar cheese, zucchini slices and applesauce


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried pork chop with mashed cauliflower. Chocolate Pudding

Trying mashed cauliflower for the first time. It may look like mashed potatoes, may have the same toppings as mashed potatoes, but it aint mashed potatoes. To me, it is an acquired taste. And that smell while microwaving :-(


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken sandwich
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun shrimp, salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Pepperoni
Kielbasa
Cheese
Crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza
Wings
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, Graham crackers, cheese crackers and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried pork chop, mashed cauliflower, peas and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

ham & cheese sandwich
potato salad


----------



## renegade600

Healthy Choice Barbecue Seasoned Steak with Potatoes, Garden Salad and Applesauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, chopped egg sandwich with potato chips and a chocolate covered wafer biscuit. A pudding may follow later.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried fries
cheese burger


----------



## renegade600

only had a couple chesters chicken spicy thighs


----------



## renegade600

Taco Bell Nachos Bell Grande and Soft Shell Taco. 

It's been over two years since I been to taco bell because of first covid and then health issues. Not supposed to eat it but was celebrating a low a1c. It was oh so good. I really missed it. Since when did taco bell get rid of their cashiers and only use kiosks for inside orders?


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## renegade600

taco salad - it was frustrating to get it ready and find out did not have any salsa but it still was good without it


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe, honeydew and watermelon with Breton crackers and cottage cheese followed by a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

caesar salad
chicken sandwich


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Slices of cantaloupe, honeydew and watermelon with Breton crackers and cottage cheese followed by a pudding.


That sounds familiar 

I had Breton crackers with apple slices and sharp cheddar, and spoiled it by adding peanut butter and a dollop of fig jam


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Today I had slices of cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, a bagel and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad
airfried fries


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, chopped egg sandwich with some potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 cheese burgers
watermelon


----------



## renegade600

had parmesan crusted tilapia, wild rice and peas.


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe, honeydew and watermelon, a peanut butter and jam sandwich with potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 cucumber sandwiches
raspberries


----------



## renegade600

parmesan crusted tilapia between whole wheat sandwich thins and fresh strawberries.


----------



## renegade600

Carnitas with salad, refried beans, rice


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> 2 cheese burgers





2twenty2 said:


> 2 cucumber sandwiches


You hog   
And changed your avatar to 2


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> And changed your avatar to 2


That's the default avatar when there is no avatar. It creates a box of a solid colour with the first letter (or in this case number) of the member's username.


----------



## Cookiegal

My daily slices of melons (cantaloupe, honeydew and watermelon), a toasted tomato sandwich with some potato chips possibly followed by a pudding if there's still room.


----------



## renegade600

pig salad


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> pig salad


Not sure what that is, exactly, but like the sound of it


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> Not sure what that is, exactly, but like the sound of it


 just a salad with pulled pork


----------



## renegade600

Went to huddle house and had Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, both with white gravy and vegetable medley


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry so Strawberry Glucerna


----------



## renegade600

air fried garlic and herb spice catfish fillet and can asparagus.


----------



## renegade600

Loaded cheese burger and Jalapeno Bottle Caps


----------



## renegade600

taco salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

A bagel and a chocolate covered wafer biscuit.


----------



## renegade600

a couple of whoppers from Burger King. They had a 2 for 1 BOGO special in their app. Hard to resist.


----------



## renegade600

Small Hot Sausage and Pepperoni pizza.


----------



## renegade600

meatloaf, green beans and small salad.


----------



## renegade600

Went to a local family restaurant. Got Ruben Sandwich, jalapeno bottle caps, and banana pudding


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak cooked to perfection with two cobs bearing corn and beef rice.


----------



## renegade600

just strawberry glucerna


----------



## renegade600

pig salad, chocolate pudding


----------



## renegade600

salad, vanilla pudding


----------



## renegade600

whopper from burger king


----------



## Cookiegal

Had a big breakfast meal as a late lunch with a friend today.


----------



## renegade600

chicken wings


----------



## renegade600

garden salad, chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Cantaloupe, honeydew, Graham crackers, a chocolate wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

chicken salad.


----------



## renegade600

blacken salmon with peppers/onions/squash


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potatoes chips and a pudding.


If you added bacon to that, you'd have an Elvis lunch 

Cold pizza, not quite right, reheat = much better.
Just plain pepperoni, and cheese the rehaeat crisped the crust.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> If you added bacon to that, you'd have an Elvis lunch


Plus I'd have serious heartburn.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty topped with ketchup and jalapenos, stir fry. 

Tried a new green tea k-cup with lunch and it does not have the harsh flavor most have. It has spearmint. Tastes like I am drinking chewing gum  Not bad.


----------



## renegade600

air fried hamburger patties with bbq sauce, wild rice and spinach.


----------



## 2twenty2

take-out

stirred fried veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken sandwich
celery


----------



## 2twenty2

Mandarin takeout

wok-fried mixed veggies
wonton soup
chicken noodle soup
vegetable fried rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Cantaloupe, honeydew, a bagel and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

air fried small garlic red potatoes, cherry tomatoes, apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad
garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad, chocolate pudding


----------



## renegade600

sausage, onion, cheddar cheese omelette, sausage patty and fresh strawberries.


----------



## Cookiegal

Had a big late lunch (breakfast type meal) at a restaurant with a friend of an egg, fruit, toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Had a big late lunch (breakfast type meal) at a restaurant with *a friend of an egg*, fruit, toast and fried potatoes.


You have friends that are eggs 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> You have friends that are eggs


No, read it again, she is "a friend of an egg".


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> You have friends that are eggs 😁





Cookiegal said:


> No, read it again, she is "a friend of an egg".


I reckon there are some eggheads involved here


----------



## 2twenty2

pepperoni
cheese
watermelon
pear


----------



## 2twenty2

2 egg salad sandwiches


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! I just made the chopped egg mixture for a sandwich for today. It will be that with some slices of cantaloupe and honeydew and maybe a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

😁

😋


----------



## renegade600

mac and cheese with williams ground hot sausage and corn mixed into it.


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef sandwich
garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

😋 2 cucumber sandwiches - salt and pepper to taste


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried mini peppers and onions
airfried chicken wings


----------



## Cookiegal

Slices of cantaloupe and honeydew, a chocolate-covered rice cake, a chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a chocolate/caramel pudding. So basically I had chocolate for lunch.


----------



## 2twenty2

😋😋😋😋😋😋😋😋


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon
raspberries
iced coffee


----------



## Cookiegal

Cantaloupe, honeydew, blueberries, banana, Graham crackers, chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

later on......................................

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## renegade600

big country skillet from Perkins Family Restaurant


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> big country skillet from Perkins Family Restaurant


I took a look at their menu and that restaurant looks great for all meals.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> I took a look at their menu and that restaurant looks great for all meals.


The food is pretty good. I just wished they were cheaper so I could go there more often


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> I just wished they were cheaper so I could go there more often


Yeah the prices have gone up a lot lately here due to supply issues and gas prices.


----------



## 2twenty2

Too lazy today to make anything so...................................

🍕4 slice pizza
🐔6 wings
🥗caesar salad

From the local pizzeria


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> Too lazy today to make anything so...................................
> 
> 🍕4 slice pizza
> 🐔6 wings
> 🥗caesar salad
> 
> From the local pizzeria


My kind of lunch


----------



## 2twenty2

pepperoni
cheese
crackers
olives
pickled onions


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken sandwich and potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

🥪 Montreal smoked meat sandwich
🥗 Garden salad


----------



## renegade600

tuna salad with lettuce and chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

tuna salad, sweet peppers and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatless chili


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on...........



Spoiler



🧀grilled cheese
🥣cream of mushroom soup
🍟airfried fries


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> Later on...........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 🧀grilled cheese


do you air fry it too?


----------



## renegade600

air fried both ribeye steak and sweet potato patties
cherry tomatoes
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> do you air fry it too?





Spoiler



No 😁


----------



## MrBillPro

renegade600 said:


> air fried both ribeye steak and sweet potato patties
> cherry tomatoes
> applesauce


Wow! This old dude loves his air fryer, you have a time and heat setting and thickness of the ribeye to do one in the air fryer? I've always wanted to try, but them there ribeyes ain't cheap, sure would hate to mess one up.


----------



## renegade600

there are plenty of online recipes that tells you how to air fry things. I use it almost daily, even more than the microwave. I will do a search using "_air fry (food item)"_ to get a general idea of how to cook things. Not going to say you won't mess things up a few times since it is normal for most ovens. I only mention air fry in my posts since there is a big difference between air fry and fry.


----------



## 2twenty2

🌭hot dogs
🍟airfried fries
🥗salad


----------



## MrBillPro

About to heat up some left over KFC in the air fryer. 🍗🐔


----------



## 2twenty2

cucumber sandwich - salt and pepper to taste
potato chips


----------



## renegade600

personal pan all meat pizza and a whopper. I was on the road and had two lunches


----------



## renegade600

garden salad with poppyseed dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable beef soup
roast beef sandwich
small garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on...................

egg salad sandwich
chicken noodle soup


----------



## renegade600

pulled turkey, peas, applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

stirfried vegetables
chicken noodle soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken salad sanwich and potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans
all beef wieners
garlic bread


----------



## 2twenty2

pancakes
maple syrup


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham sandwich, potato chips and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

1 big bag cheetos puffs 😲 😵 🥴
banana
2 litres water


----------



## renegade600

salad and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll be stepping out for a bit to get lottery tickets. On my way back I'm going to stop at Timmies and pickup a large coffee and a farmer's wrap for lunch.


----------



## 2twenty2

big plate of airfried fries
catsup
small garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Habitant pea soup, crackers, a chocolate-covered rice cake, a chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a chocolate/caramel pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> *Habitant pea soup*, crackers, a chocolate-covered rice cake, a chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a chocolate/caramel pudding.


I wanted Habitant pea soup a few days ago and I couldn't find any anywhere.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with saute onions, mixed vegetables (carrots and peas)


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I wanted Habitant pea soup a few days ago and I couldn't find any anywhere.


I still have another large can so you can come over for some.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I still have another large can so you can come over for some.


 😋 OK on my way


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq pork, mashed potatoes and mixed vegetables.


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad


----------



## renegade600

couple of hamburger patties with saute onions and american cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Just tried some plant based wieners and I must say they have the most terrible taste!🤮🤮


----------



## 2twenty2

🐓airfried chicken wings
🥗 garden salad


----------



## renegade600

Pizza Inn, got Meaty Max Pizza - small


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef sandwich
beef vegetable soup


----------



## renegade600

buffalo wings, tomato medley


----------



## 2twenty2

Garden salad


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with sautee onions and hot pepper cheese, green beans.


----------



## renegade600

couple of hotdogs (no buns) black eyed peas


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad
pepperoni


----------



## renegade600

small salad
buffalo wings


----------



## renegade600

went to Huddlehouse and got country fried steak, mashed potatoes and green beans. would have gotten some dessert but service was so bad, most likely I would still be there waiting...


----------



## renegade600

spaghetti noodles with nacho cheese and hot sausage sauce.
vanilla pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

wings and fried potatoes


----------



## renegade600

air fried a couple of beef hot dogs, wild rice and peas, mix fruit cup


----------



## 2twenty2

mini sweet peppers
tomato wedges
cucumber


----------



## 2twenty2

mini sweet peppers, onion, mushrooms stir fry 
tube steak


----------



## Cookiegal

Toasted tomato sandwich, chocolate-covered wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

turkey, lima beans, applesauce


----------



## renegade600

a nice juicy hamburger with pickles, onions, mayo and lettuce but... no buns.
chocolate Pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable beef soup
watermelon


----------



## renegade600

went to a local Mexican restaurant - got the Jalisco Special - Steak, chicken, and shrimp with grilled onions, bell peppers, and cheese poured over on a bed of rice


----------



## 2twenty2

clam chowder
garlic bread


----------



## renegade600

on the road so just got some mini tacos from a convenience store.


----------



## 2twenty2

Quiche


----------



## renegade600

almost taco salad, mixed fruit cup


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potato chips on the side.


----------



## renegade600

bbq chicken breast
sweet potato fries


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese burger
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

hot dogs (no bun) black beans and onions
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes
fried wieners
fried onions


----------



## renegade600

salmon patty
Mandarin Orange bowl


----------



## renegade600

went to Huddlehouse for lunch. Prime Rib Tips, Mashed potatoes, Green Beans and Toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Aylmer's vegetable soup, crackers, chips, wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

on the road - got chicken on a stick

that will be the last one for a while. Prices have gotten ridiculous (almost double) for something that was half the size it used to be.


----------



## 2twenty2

I had a couple of packages of mushrooms I wanted to use up so I added them to cream of mushroom soup. 😋
grilled cheese


----------



## renegade600

black beans
hot dogs (no bun)
lima beans
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup
chicken sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's Vegetable lentil soup, saltine crackers, wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

turkey, black beans, small salad and applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled beef sandwich


----------



## renegade600

salad with turkey


----------



## 2twenty2

pork and beans
pepperoni


----------



## Deke40

2twenty2 said:


> pork and beans
> pepperoni


First day below 50° in Texas justifies having chili.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> First day below 50° in Texas justifies having chili.
> 
> View attachment 300967
> View attachment 300967


😋 I love chili. I had it the other day.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bake sweet potato with butter and cinnamon
small salad.


----------



## renegade600

couple of hot dogs on whole wheat sandwich thin buns
small salad


----------



## renegade600

godfathers small hot stuff pizza


----------



## renegade600

couple of whole wheat sandwich hot dogs
chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad 🥗


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese sandwich
garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

spare ribs
garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's organic vegetable barley soup, a banana and a caramel Flakie pastry.


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over pizza 🍕 from a couple of days ago


----------



## renegade600

nachos bell grande and soft shell taco supreme


----------



## renegade600

salad
fruit cup


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken wrap


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken salad sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup
airfried fries


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad
hard boiled eggs


----------



## renegade600

burger wrap
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chili > 1 can 6 bean medley / 1 can chili flavoured tomatoes / 1 can cracked black pepper and roasted garlic flavoured tomatoes / 1 tablespoon chili powder / 4 tablespoons worcestershire sauce / 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar / 1 chopped onion / 9 chopped mini peppers / 2 tablespoons smoked bacon bits / extra lean ground beef/pork mix / salt to taste.
😋 lip smackin good 😁
garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken wraps - would have been even better if I had some bacon
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.............................

salmon sandwich
clam chowder


----------



## renegade600

just a whopper from Burger King


----------



## renegade600

bbq chopped pork wrap


----------



## Cookiegal

Peanut butter, jam and banana sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

pancakes
maple syrup
sausages
😋


----------



## renegade600

tuna wrap


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

air fried spicy chicken wings
tomato medley
applesauce


----------



## renegade600

bbq pulled pork wrap


----------



## Cookiegal

Grilled cheese sandwich and potato chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich brown bread
cucumber


----------



## 2twenty2

big bowl garden salad
garlic/parmesan bread toasted


----------



## renegade600

went to huddlehouse got, rib beef tips, mashed potatoes, green beans and pecan pie. It was delicious. My only grip was the hidden fee that they don't tell anyone about until they get their bill for supply chain issues. They need to make it illegal.


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> went to huddlehouse got, rib beef tips, mashed potatoes, green beans and pecan pie. It was delicious. My only grip was *the hidden fee that they don't tell anyone about until they get their bill for supply chain issues*. They need to make it illegal.


 I get angry when a business pulls that kind of stunt. Just plain gouging in my opinion. Besides they didn't provide proof of supply issues. Just an excuse to gouge










You could try to refuse to pay that hidden fee


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese (garlic bread instead of regular bread)
caesar salad


----------



## renegade600

air fried pork steak slices in worcestershire sauce and onions
brown rice with mixed vegetables.


----------



## Cookiegal

Amy's organic lentil soup with saltines, one chocolate-covered rice cake and one wafer biscuit. This soup is sooooooooo delicious.









Amy's Organic Lentil Soup


Approved by the original picky eater (Amy, of course), this tasty lentil soup has a rich, satisfying flavor and is a good source of protein. G/DF/Vegan




www.amys.com


----------



## renegade600

egg salad wrap


----------



## Cookiegal

Vegetable soup, saltines, Maple Flakie pastry and a pudding.


----------



## 2twenty2

Was visiting daughter today so we had chinese takeout (Mandarin)


----------



## 2twenty2

Was hanging out with my son earlier today so I bought lunch - 2 big mac meals upsized


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry, just had some stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried wings
blue cheese dressing
celery and carrot sticks


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried shrimp
small salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Dr. Oetker spinach pizza 😋


----------



## renegade600

Went to Hardee's and got a Frisco Burger. When done right, they are one of the best 
Nothing else.


----------



## renegade600

great value beef stroganoff
cucumber slices


----------



## renegade600

Glucerna Rich Chocolate shake,


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio pizza


----------



## renegade600

root vegetable fries, cucumber slices


----------



## renegade600

on the road, stopped at a travel center in Caldwell Mo and got a smoked cheeseburger. It was about a half pounder and was one of the best burgers in a long, long time. Too bad I took a different route home or I would have gotten a second one.


----------



## 2twenty2

chili
garlic bread toast


----------



## renegade600

went to taco bell got nacho bell grande and a couple of soft shell taco supremes.


----------



## renegade600

no turkey dinner this year. Had air fried cajun cornish hen, stove top stuffing, sweet potato logs, cucumber slices, green and black olives, tomato medley


----------



## renegade600

burger king whopper and a couple slices of pizza


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried chicken wings
cucumber slices, tomato medley
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.............................

caesar salad
garlic bread


----------



## renegade600

cajun catfish wrap


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## renegade600

hot wings
cucumber slices


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna salad sandwich whole wheat bread
chicken noodle soup


----------



## renegade600

Healthy Choice Beef Chimichutti
Cinnamon Applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

a couple of mcdoubles. love it when one is free because of bogo

gotta laugh, forgot to post reply after typing yesterday...


----------



## renegade600

Turkey wrap.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup and added mixed vegetables
crackers


----------



## renegade600

great value beef stroganoff - not sure about the beef or if it is really beef but not bad
cajun turkey and bacon on wheat buns


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese and bacon
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled roast beef sandwich
ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich
garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese on light rye
v8


----------



## renegade600

air fried ribeye steak
peas
leftover dressing from thanksgiving
apple sauce


----------



## renegade600

air fried ribs
salad
apple sauce


----------



## flavallee

Leftover ham and cranberry sauce and green bean casserole from Christmas dinner. 😋


----------



## renegade600

a couple of chicken thighs, vanilla pudding


----------



## renegade600

went to taco bell
Nachos BellGrande
a couple of soft shell taco supremes


----------



## renegade600

Kansas City BBQ Burnt ends
wild and brown rice
sweet peppers


----------



## renegade600

1/2 pound cheeseburger with lettuce, onions, tomato
chocolate chip cake with chocolate syrup and whip cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.......................

Pizza
Chicken wings


----------



## renegade600

garden salad 
chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese and bacon


----------



## renegade600

chicken wings
sweet peppers


----------



## RT

Chicken salad sandwich
Pringles
Iced tea with lemon


----------



## renegade600

chicken wings with honey mustard dipping sauce
sweet peppers
chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

2 toasted tuna sandwiches


----------



## 2twenty2

stir fry > red onion, mushrooms, sweet peppers, celery and a touch of sesame seed oil


----------



## renegade600

tuna salad on whole wheat sandwich thin buns 
applesauce


----------



## renegade600

buffalo wings with honey mustard dip.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle vegetable soup
premium plus crackers


----------



## renegade600

broccoli with nacho cheese
grilled burger
applesauce


----------



## renegade600

chicken fried steak
lima beans


----------



## 2twenty2

big mac
upsized fries


----------

